# First in a LONG while...



## SENC (Feb 13, 2016)

Spalted, somewhat curly magnolia with an ebony insert - CA finish - as always, critiques welcomed.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Sprung (Feb 13, 2016)

Henry, it's great to see you posting a finished call again - very nice work! I still want to get one of your calls for myself someday and it's good to see you turn one again.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 13, 2016)

Nice- bout time ya did something.....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Feb 13, 2016)

Nice Henry. The grain in that second pic looks a little like sycamore. I haven't worked with magnolia before I need to add that to my bucket list. Beautiful call. 



Mike1950 said:


> Nice- bout time ya did something.....



Yeah beside stepping on my last nerve.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC (Feb 13, 2016)

Thanks guys. Nice to have a little shop time - though it is still hard to come by right now.


----------



## Tclem (Feb 13, 2016)

The sky is falling


----------



## SENC (Feb 13, 2016)

Tclem said:


> The sky is falling


Warming back up so I'm ready for the pine you're sending me.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Feb 13, 2016)

Pretty stuff! Glad to see you've gotten a little shop time.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 13, 2016)

@ripjack13 a possible question for your QOTW _Which species have you always wanted to work with but have not yet had the chance?_

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 13, 2016)

Good idea....I'd have to look to see if I had that variation. It rings a bell....but I could be thinking of something else...


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 13, 2016)

Purdy call Hank ! Glad to see you got some shop time

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 14, 2016)

Stray looking call Henry. You haven't lost your touch!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Feb 14, 2016)

It's been a while for us both Henry. Time for me to get some shop time in also now that the seasons over!


----------

